# Which Plow? 04 2500hd



## evenpar4 (Jan 29, 2004)

I just bought an 04 Silverado 2500HD. It has a regular cab and the plow prep package. I am going to put a plow on it but I can't decide which one. If you guys put any plow on it , which would it be? I'll be doing mostly driveways and a few small lots. Thanks


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

Start with the dealer closest dealer to your location. Service is everything if you ever have problems.


----------



## NEXTDAYSIGNS (Oct 25, 2003)

Western 7.5 or 8 Pro Plus. It may be over kill now but you will be glad later. I got a 7.5 ploypro wish i had got a bigger one now and try to tell your wife you want new one next year.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

2500 HD I would go with an 8' or 8'6" Fisher. As sais above though service is of the utmost importance. So, talk to multiple dealers, talk to others in your area and see who gives you the warmest fuzziest feeling that they wil be there when (not if) you need them.


----------



## Snowplow newbie (Dec 7, 2003)

If you are plowing mostly blacktop areas or commercial lots I would say to go with a 8' X-blade. I have one and love the way that it scrapes on blacktop. 

If you are doing gravel and dirt drives I would go with the Western 8' Poly.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

If you decide to go with a western unimount, I have the mount and harness minus the cab command, silenoid, and the plug in cable for sale. I have used western stuff and so has my dad, beats anything yellow, blue, or white into the ground.  payup


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Blade Masters, where at in Iowa are you? :waving:


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Ankeny just north of Des Moines


----------



## Trails End Lawn (Oct 5, 2004)

same town that i live in near Des Moines. What part of Ankeny do you live in. im near Berwick.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Finally starting to see some Iowans here! I thought me and ShannonS were the only ones.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I live over by the high school and the post office. Work at John Deere during the day. It never hurts to have a portable welder handy


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

evenpar4 said:


> I just bought an 04 Silverado 2500HD. It has a regular cab and the plow prep package. I am going to put a plow on it but I can't decide which one. If you guys put any plow on it , which would it be?


Definately NOT just a straight blade.

My suggestions....

BOSS V
BLIZZARD 810
WESTERN V
FISHER V

Most likely in that order.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I have a regular cab 2500hd with a diesel/allison(read heavy freaking combo) and am running a 9'6" fisher V blade. Your truck will handle as big of a blade as you want to put up front. A big western V or fisher V or a blizzard 810. I personally dont like boss V's especially scince I am an agressive plower. Put a big honking blade in front  If you do alot of drives a back blade would probably help tons and it will offset the amount of ballast you need to run.

BIG BLADE!BIG BLADE!BIG BLADE!


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I'll agree with you partially ratlover, the BOSS V, by design, isn't able to trip as easily as a tripedge plow.

However, don't let that fact alone steer you away evenpar4, they are a VERY well built plow with the fastest hydraulic speed out there. They also angle sharper and V narrower than a Western/Fisher. The overall 4" narrower also makes for a more compact plow.

BTW, ratlover, your a lightweight compared to some rigs out there!  But thats a good thing when it comes time to put the hammer down!


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I know my rig is comparitively light to others but it is still very nose heavy when compared to a gasser. That was my point, I have alot more weight on the nose if he is running gas so even more blade for him  

The trip design of the boss is the only reason I didnt go boss and why I didnt even consider them. As an aggressive plower I need it to trip every time. I've ran a boss v so I'm not quoting a sales brocher. The controller is nice as is the speed! Although fishers new controller is better than its old modle. Man does the old school fishstic suck for the V blades :angry: 

If you putz around lots and drives then the boss may work for you, lotsa guys just find the tripping a nussince at times. Lotsa guys dont really have a problem with em. Me, for what and how I plow, I would not put a Boss V on my 2500HD if i was given one. If you hit something fast though with it somewhat dog leged or scooped it will pop your eyeballs outa your head or tear up the plow and if it does trip its return acts like it wants to fling itself into orbit on the return. My fisher(and wester is the same) has tripped everytime. I've hit stuff were the whole blade goes flying striaght up in the air with my fisher but its not any were near as violent as the boss. The boss would brought me to a dead stop. Been there, the buttons on the radio still stick from the coffee going everywere.

It came down to plow like a ***** and buy a boss or plow like a maniac(like I normmaly do) and get a fisher. Decision made.  

Blizzard really has my eye though

Edit: not making any gabs at boss really or anyone that runs em. Just being my normal smart assed self.....dont take offense


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

99% agreed ratlover.

Been there done that. Not a good choice for rough areas, or any high speed type plowing. I hit a 1" raised manhole cover at maybe 15mph. Had approx 2600lbs of salt on board. Broke 3 cutting edge bolts, 1 cast iron coupler latch. Bent, both Right and Left wings, center section, and T-Frame. I was NOT a happy camper. BOSS stepped up to the plate and helped with parts. This is on a 8.2 V RT-II (1994 era) and the damage occurred during the winter of 1996. Plow is still in use today with no other problems since. Once you learn the nuances of the plow, they really reward you with speed.

Just bought a 9.2 Boss V for the new truck. Still have to install it. It's currently in boxes in the garage.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Allright ratlover, just a few things. I have a boss and I don't putz around lots so does that mean I should get rid of it? I have no need to plow like a maniac or be a smartass.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Ummm.....You have a straight bladed BOSS.

They trip just fine.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Yeah, I know. I was just referring to the "putz" thing. I've ran Boss V's before. Not on my truck personally but friends trucks and had no tripping problems. But of course I wasn't plowing like a "maniac" either. :waving:


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

A straight blade full trip is no comparison to a v full trip.

To try to clarify.......



> lotsa guys just find the tripping a nussince at times. Lotsa guys dont really have a problem with em. Me, for what and how I plow, I would not put a Boss V on my 2500HD if i was given one.


You run what works for you and I'll run what works for me. I never said anyone should ditch what they have or boss plows suck. For the way I plow the way they trip sucks. Maybe the putz around lots wasnt the right choice of words. Sorry if I'm a bit abrasive, its hard to tell someones tone from text. I didnt mean that every body that has a boss drives around in low range at 5 mph. Refering to myself as a maniac plower is probably not the best choice of words but I am an agressive plower. I go as fast as the conditions allow(traffic, condition of the lot, ect ect ect). I'm not saying that you dont go as fast as conditions allow or you are a slow girly man plower. Dont try to read into things. If I had a boss I would have to reduce my speed in many of the places I plow becasue of the tripping. A boss will flat out not trip as well at higher speeds and becasue of this I would have to slow down if I ran one and had to be extra carefull when i ran one. I chose ground speed over how fast the wings move.

Every one please disregard any of my previous statements and read the following PC statment of my oppinion so as to not get offened.

Boss runs full trip fisher/western run trip edge. From what I have expereinced and how I plow a full trip V blade is much more harsh than a trip edge V blade. Certian situations the full trip flat out will not trip were a trip edge still does. I have found that with a full trip I have to slow down my plowing speed a bit and I find this not acceptable. I have found for the plowing I do(mostly larger higher speed comercial) the full trip is hard on the plow, truck, and driver. I also go through more coffee when running a boss V and on a side note coffee in the heater vents smells kinda nice 

Did I offend anybody with that? I miss anything or can anybody find a way to twist things and get pissed off? Any questions in regards to my experience with the plows and or anything plowing related. Anybody can PM me if they dont like me being a smart ass or have a problem or question about my persoanlity. Lets keep this post about plows

JMO

Oh.....and how bout them CARDS!!!! :redbounce


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

No problem Rat, just stating my opinions also. :waving: 
By the way, I see your from Illinois. Are you going to come to our get together on the 6th?


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I'm affraid to. I think all the guys with boss plows are going to jump me in the parking lot.  

I actually duno if i will be able to make it  will try though


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I agree with ratlover on the dynamics of the v plow. I did look at a boss and a western and decided that the trip edge of a western would better suit unknown lots. How exactly is a mold board in the scoop position successfully trip w/o destroying the truck and spilling coffee on your lap? Its all in your preference to what you dump on the front of your truck.


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey Ratlover, 
your going to offend me soon if you don't tell me what your torsion bar codes are!
Dying to know, go crawl under your truck and check it out.

Anyone know what Plowmans website is?

Brian


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

blade_masters said:


> How exactly is a mold board in the scoop position successfully trip w/o destroying the truck and spilling coffee on your lap?


1) Don't drink coffee. Drink Mtn. Dew. If it spills, it doesn't stain as bad, and won't burn ya. Can also double as a cheap cologne.

2) Scoop position is the EASIEST to trip. The side that hits the obstrution will overpower the wing releif valve, come to straight and then trip. It's when you hit an obstruction with in inboard wing that really sends things flying.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

I have an 8.5 ultra mount on mine


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

TLS said:


> 1) Don't drink coffee. Drink Mtn. Dew. If it spills, it doesn't stain as bad, and won't burn ya. Can also double as a cheap cologne.
> 
> lmao so does that mean i'm ready for the bar after I get done plowing?


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Thankfully I havent had it happen in my 2500HD but the warm feeling is kinda nice till you relize what it is......and then cools off and your stuck with a wet but


----------



## dzines (Nov 1, 2004)

*Still LOVE my Curtis!*

I wish I'd gone bigger the first time though. I think if I had to do it all over again, I'd consider an X-blade until I priced one. But, I think I'd go with a 9' Hinniker Scoop plow. It looks pretty wicked.


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

I wasn't interested in a V plow because all of my plowing is personal, and a straight blade was what I like.. I just wanted something simple. I chose the XBlade just because I thought it was Xtremely cool. 
Dumb reason huh?

Actually, Fisher rules this area of the country, and I thought it was the best plow for me. My second choice would have been a Western ProPoly. I won't own a moldboard that has to be painted.
As a side note, my dealer also sells Hiniker, and hates them because of their low ground clearence. He said he's never been stuck with a Fisher, and was stuck 20 times with his C blade last year. 
He just mounted an XBlade on his personal truck this fall.


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

*Dumb Question Time!!!*

OK, so see several responses recommending an 8' or 8½' blade. Isn't there some sort of DOT regulation about the width of a vehicle, and how wide it can be before you have to add an "Oversize Load" banner, and possibly safety vehicles (with flashing yellow lights) in front or behind the vehicle????

I know it's a dumb question, but I remember when I towed a travel trailer that it had to be just under 8' wide. Plus too and also, I remember my brother telling me about the power company he works for having to cut several inches off the width of the dozer blade he towed occassionally as it was too wide, and that the should have had the "Oversize Load" banner. So the company sawed off several inches off of the dozer blade rather than go through all the hassle.

Are snowplow blades exempt from such regs?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

At full angle (proper transport position) most of your straight blades are still under 96".

There are blades that are wider (mine is 99" in the V position) however, I don't think things get illegal until you cross the 102" point.

Even a 10' plow is only 104" wide at full angle.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Maximum road legal width these days (without being an "Oversized Load") is 102" (8'6"). As mentioned above it all depends on the manufacturer and the amount their plow angles. A 9' Fisher is 7'11" wide at full angle. A Fisher 10 footer or 9'6" V is 8'10" (4 inches over width).


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

I don't seem to remember if I usually drive at full angle.

Does everyone drive with the left side pulled in (and thus the right side out)? 

That way, with right turns being tighter that left turns (except in the U.K., Japan and Hing Kong, to name a few), you're less likely to have any interference with vehicles in the street you're turning into. 

Does everyone pull in the left like me? (Yes, it's a dumb question... but I gots ta know!!!).


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

WOW, there is a MONSTER thread about this exact topic. It ran almost all last winter. I don't know what you'd search for, but people gave good valid reasons for angling to both sides. My biggest contribution to that was that it doesn't matter WHICH side you angle to, just that you DO IT! It is kind of rude to oncoming traffic to be taking up 96" to 120" when you can angle it and cut those down to 83" to 104".

Just keep it narrow for the benefit of oncoming traffic.

Me, I have BOSS V plows, so angling isn't needed, it's automatic!


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

The Fisher Owners Manual says to carry the blade angled to the right to avoid hooking a curb.


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes, I remember that thread, and I guess I just do it the way I do it 'cause it's what makes sense to me... pull it in at the left so you have clearance for right turns (which are tighter than left turns). 

I also remember a few times where I didn't angle fully because on steep inclines (my favorite gas station for one) the old plow had me scrapping on occassion with my old truck (so I guess I kept the habit). That plow was set up very low, plus the truck was only a 1500... and the original owner was too cheap for plow lights so he had the whole thing set up so the truck's headlights (1992 GMC) would shine over the plow. I finally added lights, but the set-up was still very low no matter how high I put the chain.


----------

